# Can't choose



## Just_Alyona (Jul 22, 2013)

Hallo everybody! I need your advise: I want to move from Russia and can't choose between two countries: Spain and Portugal. As I know it's easer to buy a house in Spain, but in Portugal quieter, calmer, safer. Everything depends of buying house and oppotunity to do a business.
In Portugal I prefer Costa Del Sol. I think it's best place in this country))


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Just_Alyona said:


> Hallo everybody! I need your advise: I want to move from Russia and can't choose between two countries: Spain and Portugal. As I know it's easer to buy a house in Spain, but in Portugal quieter, calmer, safer. Everything depends of buying house and oppotunity to do a business.
> In Portugal I prefer Costa Del Sol. I think it's best place in this country))


:welcome:

at the moment the first thing you need to consider is where you can get a resident/work visa

for up to date info you need to contact your nearest Spanish consulate, since they would issue any visa you manage to gain (or not)

we do have quite a lot of info about visas for non-EU citizens though, here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Just_Alyona (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you for so fast answer)) I have a business here, and I don't need work visa, because it's ok with money. But MAY BE i'll deside to do something very interesting and useful. That's why i asked about conditions in business for foreiners.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Just_Alyona said:


> Thank you for so fast answer)) I have a business here, and I don't need work visa, because it's ok with money. But MAY BE i'll deside to do something very interesting and useful. That's why i asked about conditions in business for foreiners.


you said about the opportunity to do business - if you want to run a business in Spain you'll need a visa which allows you to work, and even if you don't want/need to work, you'll still have to apply for some kind of resident visa before moving here

there are various visas - have a look at section on non-EU visas on the link I gave you - that will give you some ideas, but as I said - the consulate will have the most up to date & definitive info


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you said about the opportunity to do business - if you want to run a business in Spain you'll need a visa which allows you to work, and even if you don't want/need to work, you'll still have to apply for some kind of resident visa before moving here
> 
> there are various visas - have a look at section on non-EU visas on the link I gave you - that will give you some ideas, but as I said - the consulate will have the most up to date & definitive info


There is this new law which I believe has now been passed, which grants a residence visa to foreigners who buy a house for over 500.000 euros!
Quién compra casas en España por más de medio millón de euros | Economía | Cinco Días

Don't know if there's anything similar in Portugal.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There is this new law which I believe has now been passed, which grants a residence visa to foreigners who buy a house for over 500.000 euros!
> Quién compra casas en España por más de medio millón de euros | Economía | Cinco Días
> 
> Don't know if there's anything similar in Portugal.


_has _it been passed? when?

I understood it was still under discussion....

if it _has_, that's good news for the property market for sure (& maybe for the OP) - I'd like to read what conditions are attached though, regarding financing, right to work etc....

do you have any more info, or a link to the royal decree??


----------



## Just_Alyona (Jul 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you said about the opportunity to do business - if you want to run a business in Spain you'll need a visa which allows you to work, and even if you don't want/need to work, you'll still have to apply for some kind of resident visa before moving here
> 
> there are various visas - have a look at section on non-EU visas on the link I gave you - that will give you some ideas, but as I said - the consulate will have the most up to date & definitive info


Thank you so much!


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Quieter in Portugal? Things must have changed since we discounted Portugal on account of even more dogs per square Km than Spain (Yes I know some will find that hard to believe).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> _has _it been passed? when?
> 
> I understood it was still under discussion....
> 
> ...


No, I don't xabiachica, but from what I've read, and from info in this very article, I think it has. It's the Ley de Emprendedores which we talked about in another thread with reference to self emploment issues in Spain. The Ley de Emprendedores has been passed and the article I gave a link to says that it's included there. The link is to an article in Cinco Días, well read prestigious economic paper
_Ahora, la medida, contenida en la Ley de Emprendedores que será aprobada mañana viernes, concreta que solo se concederá dicha licencia para inversiones superiores a los 500.000 euros y el permiso no será permanente hasta transcurridos cinco años._
But look up the Royal Decree if you want confirmation. (Was it a Royal Decree or just a Ley??)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, I don't xabiachica, but from what I've read, and from info in this very article, I think it has. It's the Ley de Emprendedores which we talked about in another thread with reference to self emploment issues in Spain. The Ley de Emprendedores has been passed and the article I gave a link to says that it's included there. The link is to an article in Cinco Días, well read prestigious economic paper
> _Ahora, la medida, contenida en la Ley de Emprendedores que será aprobada mañana viernes, concreta que solo se concederá dicha licencia para inversiones superiores a los 500.000 euros y el permiso no será permanente hasta transcurridos cinco años._
> But look up the Royal Decree if you want confirmation. (Was it a Royal Decree or just a Ley??)


I still can't find anything to say that it has been passed into law - I might be wrong but I _think _there has to be a Royal Decree before that happens - having got this far though, if it hasn't yet I'm sure it will

I've got the law though - the relevant but is Art.60 on page 79

http://www.congreso.es/public_oficiales/L10/CONG/BOCG/A/BOCG-10-A-52-1.PDF

they're calling it an Investors Resident Visa

in a nutshell, they can invest a minimum of 2 million euros into Govt bonds, shares in a Spanish company or deposit it in a bank

or... buy a property worth at least 500,000€ without any form of finance - so a cash buy

or...have a business plan accepted which will create jobs in various specific areas of activity


& skimming through it seems that it doesn't give permanent residency - it would _initially_ be for just one year...........


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Just_Alyona said:


> Hallo everybody! I need your advise: I want to move from Russia and can't choose between two countries: Spain and Portugal. As I know it's easer to buy a house in Spain, but in Portugal quieter, calmer, safer. Everything depends of buying house and oppotunity to do a business.
> In Portugal I prefer Costa Del Sol. I think it's best place in this country))


Are you confused? - the Costa del Sol is in Spain. A for the best place in the country/ies, it all depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There is this new law which I believe has now been passed, which grants a residence visa to foreigners who buy a house for over 500.000 euros!
> Quién compra casas en España por más de medio millón de euros | Economía | Cinco Días
> 
> Don't know if there's anything similar in Portugal.


If anyone's interested, I could be persuaded to put my house price up to half a million. :fingerscrossed:


----------

